# Paludis

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, kann man nur Portage oder nur Paludis benutzen? Oder liege ich da falsch?

----------

## Louisdor

Nee, nur musst Du dann immer beide pflegen, Use-Flags, Keywords, Masks, etc. ...

Ich habe beides installiert und auch schon mal Portage verwendet, nachdem ich schon Paludis eine Weile verwendet hatte.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe gelesen, das man beispielsweise dir kde4svn-ebuilds nur über Paludis installieren kann. Dann müßte doch Portage Fehler ausgeben, weil man ebulds installiert hat, die es in Portage nicht gibt.

----------

## Louisdor

Hm, keine Ahnung, mit solchen Dingen habe ich mich noch nicht befassen müssen.  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Finswimmer

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ich habe gelesen, das man beispielsweise dir kde4svn-ebuilds nur über Paludis installieren kann. Dann müßte doch Portage Fehler ausgeben, weil man ebulds installiert hat, die es in Portage nicht gibt.

 

Richtig:

```
tobi-lap tobi # emerge kdelibs -pv

--- Invalid atom in /var/lib/portage/world: kde-scm

...

...

```

Deswegen würde ich das umfassendere Programm, also paludis nehmen.

Wenn du es einmal eingerichtet hast, spricht auch (erstmal) nichts für die Nutzung von emerge.

Tobi

----------

## Vortex375

Gibt es eigentlich eine alternative zu equery für paludis?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Gibt es eigentlich eine alternative zu equery für paludis?

 

q mit allen Unter"programmen" geht auch für paludis.

Noch habe ich nichts vermisst.

Was brauchst du denn?

Tobi

----------

## Vortex375

Vor allem "equery belongs", "equery depends", "equery files" und "equery list".

----------

## xces

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Vor allem "equery belongs", "equery depends", "equery files" und "equery list".

 

`equery belongs` -> `paludis -o /path/to/file`

`equery files` -> `paludis -k category/ebuild`

`equery depends` -> `paludis -q -D category/ebuild`

`equery list` -> `paludis --list-packages --package name`

----------

## tuxianer

Hi, ich weiss meine Frage oder eher Anmerkung ist vermutlich eher Offtopic und wird zu einer Debatte führen. Dennoch interessiert es mich. Es scheinen ja nun doch recht "viele" Paludis anstatt Portage zu nutzen. Wieso wird es nicht default. Statt Portage das C-basierende Paludis.

Ich meine das Argument " Es gibt Devs die wollen das nicht" zählt nicht, denn auch die Devs leben von der Community sonst hätten sie ja nix zu tun wenns keiner nutzt, und wenn sich ein Ruck mal tut hin zu Paludis sollten doch auch solche Leute einmal umdenken. 

Also wieso kein Ersatz, es geht mich gar nicht einmal um Geschwindigkeit oder ähnliches ich weiss nur von einiges aus dem Forum auch das sich der C-Code wesentlich "einfacher" gibt wie der Python Code.

Ist jetzt einfach mal in die Runde geworfen.

Gruß

----------

## Finswimmer

 *tuxianer wrote:*   

> Hi, ich weiss meine Frage oder eher Anmerkung ist vermutlich eher Offtopic und wird zu einer Debatte führen. Dennoch interessiert es mich. Es scheinen ja nun doch recht "viele" Paludis anstatt Portage zu nutzen. Wieso wird es nicht default. Statt Portage das C-basierende Paludis.
> 
> Ich meine das Argument " Es gibt Devs die wollen das nicht" zählt nicht, denn auch die Devs leben von der Community sonst hätten sie ja nix zu tun wenns keiner nutzt, und wenn sich ein Ruck mal tut hin zu Paludis sollten doch auch solche Leute einmal umdenken. 
> 
> Also wieso kein Ersatz, es geht mich gar nicht einmal um Geschwindigkeit oder ähnliches ich weiss nur von einiges aus dem Forum auch das sich der C-Code wesentlich "einfacher" gibt wie der Python Code.
> ...

 

Genauso "provokante" Gegenfrage:

Warum willst du wechseln? Nur weil es neu ist?

Was geht am alten Portage nicht?

Tobi

----------

## misterjack

Meine Meinung: mir ist es wurst. Sollte Portage mal abgelöst werden, dann nehme ich den Nachfolger dann. Solange bleibe ich bei Portage, es erfüllt den Zweck, den es erfüllen soll.  :Smile: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Genauso "provokante" Gegenfrage:
> 
> Warum willst du wechseln? Nur weil es neu ist?
> ...

 

ich antworte mal für ihn: kde4-svn   :Very Happy: 

ansonsten wüsste ich als anwender wirklich keinen riesen vorteil...

----------

## Finswimmer

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   
> 
> Genauso "provokante" Gegenfrage:
> 
> Warum willst du wechseln? Nur weil es neu ist?
> ...

 

Aber auch nur die SVN Variante. Alles andere wird es auch für Portage geben.

Also 4.0.1, 4.1, etc.

Tobi

P.S. Auf die Anwort war ich schon gefasst  :Wink: 

----------

## ScytheMan

stellt sich nur die frage, was ein anwender von einer svn version hat. 

nach meiner definition sind anwender und prealphatester/bleedingedgefanbois zwei paar schuhe. 

tipp: einer von beiden will das system produktiv nutzen. 

*scnr*

----------

## xces

 *tuxianer wrote:*   

> Es scheinen ja nun doch recht "viele" Paludis anstatt Portage zu nutzen.

 

Der Schein trügt. Tatsächlich nutzt wohl nur ein verschwindend geringer Teil der gesamte Gentoo-Nutzerschaft einen alternativen Paketmanager wie Paludis oder pkgcore. Der Rest nutzt weiterhin Portage.

 *tuxianer wrote:*   

> Wieso wird es nicht default. Statt Portage das C-basierende Paludis.

 

Paludis ist kein Dropin-Ersatz für Portage. Es hat Features, die Portage nicht unterstützt; im Gegenzug hat Portage einige Features, die den Paludis-Entwicklern nicht so wichtig sind (etwa Unterstützung für die Installation von Binärpaketen).

Ich finde es gut so, wie es im Moment ist. Die Installation von Paludis oder pkgcore ist nicht schwierig und wenn jemand wechseln will, kann er das jederzeit tun.

 *tuxianer wrote:*   

> Ich meine das Argument " Es gibt Devs die wollen das nicht" zählt nicht, denn auch die Devs leben von der Community sonst hätten sie ja nix zu tun wenns keiner nutzt, und wenn sich ein Ruck mal tut hin zu Paludis sollten doch auch solche Leute einmal umdenken.

 

Sobald eine kritische Masse für den Umstieg auf Paludis ist, könnte das passieren. Bislang ist das nicht der Fall und wird voraussichtlich auch nicht so bald passieren.

 *tuxianer wrote:*   

> Also wieso kein Ersatz, es geht mich gar nicht einmal um Geschwindigkeit oder ähnliches ich weiss nur von einiges aus dem Forum auch das sich der C-Code wesentlich "einfacher" gibt wie der Python Code.

 

Ansichtssache. Bitte beachte auch, dass Paludis in C++ geschrieben wurde, nicht in C. Das ist wichtig.

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> ich antworte mal für ihn: kde4-svn  

 

Ich meine gehört zu haben, dass es von diesem Repository mittlerweile einen Fork gibt, der auch mit Portage (oder war es pkgcore?) funktioniert.

----------

## Ampheus

 *xces wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *AmonAmarth wrote:*   ich antworte mal für ihn: kde4-svn   
> 
> Ich meine gehört zu haben, dass es von diesem Repository mittlerweile einen Fork gibt, der auch mit Portage (oder war es pkgcore?) funktioniert.

 

Das gilt aber als noch viel experimenteller als genkde4svn und die meisten devs geben den link auch nich so gerne raus  :Wink: 

Ich selber bin seit genkde4svn paludis-nutzer und bisher sehr zufrieden damit. Das Einzige, was ich wirklich vermisse, ist volle Unterstützung in eix oder wenigstens ein Ersatz für eix. Ein 'paludis -q foo' gibt mir nicht immer die Ergebnisse, die ich bei eix hatte.

----------

## manuels

 *xces wrote:*   

>  *tuxianer wrote:*   Es scheinen ja nun doch recht "viele" Paludis anstatt Portage zu nutzen. 
> 
> Der Schein trügt. Tatsächlich nutzt wohl nur ein verschwindend geringer Teil der gesamte Gentoo-Nutzerschaft einen alternativen Paketmanager wie Paludis oder pkgcore. Der Rest nutzt weiterhin Portage.

 Das kommt mir auch so vor. Die Paludis-Nutzer "schreien nur lauter", da sie es es beim Posten jedes mal erwähnen (müssen).

Die Portage-Nutzer erwähnen nicht jedes mal, dass sie ja Portage nutzen.

----------

## jkoerner

Einspruch!

Nö, das liegt einfach nur daran, daß portage das „default”-Installationswerkzeug bei Gentoo ist. Ich stelle mal als jahrelanger Debianbenutzer den Vergleich mit apt-get und Alternativen an.

Es hat lange gedauert bis ich portage-Alternativen entdeckt hatte, aber ich betone nicht extra, daß ich eine Alternative benutze. Anfänger benutzen das, was naheliegend ist. Also zuerst einmal default, versuchen sich so gut wie möglich damit zu arrangieren und wer für sich etwas besseres findet wechselt eben. Wo liegt das Problem?

Btw gibt es einen paludis-Beitrag im Diskussionsforum und auch in der Dokumentation…

----------

## think4urs11

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Das kommt mir auch so vor. Die Paludis-Nutzer "schreien nur lauter", da sie es es beim Posten jedes mal erwähnen (müssen).
> 
> Die Portage-Nutzer erwähnen nicht jedes mal, dass sie ja Portage nutzen.

 

Ganz normales menschliches Verhalten. Die wenigsten beklatschen den Busfahrer nur weil er den Fahrplan einhält - deutlich mehr hingegen meckern wenn er auch nur kurz zu spät kommt.

Man nimmt einfach als gegeben hin das 'etwas funzt', kein Grund sich darüber auszulassen; portage 'funzt' - erwähne ich das... nein. Im IT-Bereich wird eben über Windows geschimpft obwohl es gar nicht so übel ist, diverses wie paludis/Compiz wird wahlweise in den Himmel gelobt oder als des Teufels Werkzeug verdammt, je nach Fanlager in das man schaut. In der Politik ist es ähnlich mit den Grünen/Die Linke - auch da ist nicht alles sch...ade aber die sinnvollen Sachen sind einfach nicht so präsent.

Sich selbst ein (umfassendes, objektives) Bild über 'X' zu machen ist anstrengend, kostet Zeit und viele sind auch gar nicht bereit dazu sondern plappern lieber irgendwas nach. Irgendwann lernt man solche 'Experten' einfach zu ignorieren. Selbst denken ist das Stichwort

----------

## manuels

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Einspruch!
> 
> Nö, das liegt einfach nur daran, daß portage das „default”-Installationswerkzeug bei Gentoo ist. 

 

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Ganz normales menschliches Verhalten. Die wenigsten beklatschen den Busfahrer nur weil er den Fahrplan einhält - deutlich mehr hingegen meckern wenn er auch nur kurz zu spät kommt. 

 Das wollt ich damit sagen, ist wohl nicht richtig rüber gekommen.

----------

